# What are you using for icd 10 code for Psuedogout LT knee?



## micki127 (Feb 12, 2016)

Hello,

Any suggestions for psuedogout LT knee?

Thanks in advance!
Mickie


----------



## mhilleman@icmedcenter.org (Feb 15, 2016)

I looked up pseudogout last week, and I used a code for Chondrocalcinosis. I looked up what Chondrocalcinosis meant, and it said also known as pseudogout. So, for pseudogout of the L knee, I would use dx code M11.262. Hope this helps!


----------

